# The multi-headed story teller



## Shae (Mar 26, 2005)

This is a game I played in my communications class and I want to try out here and see if it works.
The object is for all of us to create a story using one word at a time. It can get as wild, crazy, sexy, or scary depending on how we make the story. And it can go as long as we want with this story.

Who wants to start the story?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Shawn


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

loves


----------



## Stu (Mar 26, 2005)

nobody


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2005)

that


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 26, 2005)

anymore.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

Because


----------



## Stu (Mar 26, 2005)

he


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

wants


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 26, 2005)

to


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

lick


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

her


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

icecream


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

However


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

he


----------



## Shae (Mar 26, 2005)

can't


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

find


----------



## seven11 (Mar 26, 2005)

chocolate


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

Syrup


----------



## seven11 (Mar 26, 2005)

that


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

sticks


----------



## seven11 (Mar 26, 2005)

with


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)

for


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)

another


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)

gay


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)

thread


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 26, 2005)

ass


----------



## Shae (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

licker


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

and


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

nipple


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

biter


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

who


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

also


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

likes


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

calamari


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 26, 2005)

and


----------



## rantheman (Mar 26, 2005)

cheese


----------



## rantheman (Mar 26, 2005)

with


----------



## rantheman (Mar 26, 2005)

beer


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)

nuts.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 26, 2005)

cock


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

Biters


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

shouldn't


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

Talk


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

smack


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

about


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

Calamari


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

and


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

Beer


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2005)

nuts.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

taste


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

The


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

Nectar


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

of


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

scrotums


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> scrotums


and you dare criticize dogs for licking balls...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> and you dare criticize dogs for licking balls...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

suddenly


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

There


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

was


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

a


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

loud


----------



## Shae (Mar 27, 2005)

noise.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

Behold


----------



## Shae (Mar 27, 2005)

the


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

worlds


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

largest


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

apple


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

did


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

you


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

hear


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

the


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

one


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

about


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

two


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

Gay


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

Alligators


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

no


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

do


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

tell


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

Nah,


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

Rather


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

Talk


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

About


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

men


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

who


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

Like


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

Nascar


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 27, 2005)

naked.


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

While


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

Consuming


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

Copious


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

Amounts


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 27, 2005)

Of


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

cronos


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

urine


----------



## Shae (Mar 27, 2005)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

But


----------



## Shae (Mar 27, 2005)

the


----------



## Shae (Mar 27, 2005)

urine


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2005)

tasted


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 28, 2005)

Great!


----------



## seven11 (Mar 28, 2005)

And


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 28, 2005)

a


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 28, 2005)

bit


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 28, 2005)

tangy


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

So


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Hopped


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

On


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

A


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Bus


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

a


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

short


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

yellow


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

bus


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

that


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

looked


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

like


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

a


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

giant


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

Twinkie


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 28, 2005)

I


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 28, 2005)

love


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 28, 2005)

Twinkies


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 28, 2005)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

you


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

are


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

a


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

twinkie


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

knock


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 28, 2005)

knock


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

knock....


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 28, 2005)

who's


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2005)

there


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 28, 2005)

god


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

so


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Loved


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

The


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

World


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

That


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

He


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Gave


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

His


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Only


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Begotten


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Son.


----------



## Shae (Oct 3, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Witmaster (May 19, 2006)

heads


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2006)

are turning when


----------



## Witmaster (May 19, 2006)

naked


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2006)

IM members


----------



## Doublebase (May 19, 2006)

are


----------



## Witmaster (May 19, 2006)

swinging


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2006)

on


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

cock


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2006)

long


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

suddenly


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

BigDyl


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

gay


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

Women


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

and


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

*#9*


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

scanner


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

platypus


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

hybrid


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

rumpledforeskin


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

Areola


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

uncooperative


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

women


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

executed


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2006)

a 180 degree turn


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

period


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2006)

furniture


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2006)

sale


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2006)

at


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2006)

Ikea


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2006)

.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2006)

Once


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2006)

upon


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2006)

a


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2006)

time


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2006)

A 10th level ninja...


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

pooped


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2006)

a turd so wide and thick...


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

yet it tasted


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2006)

good to his ninja taste buds, so he was torn...


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

between two lovers


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2006)

the love of manliness and normality...


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> the love of manliness and normality...


they named Foreman and Ironman


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2006)

and the second love, of fecal consumption and depravity


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

single.


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

white


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

female


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

seeks


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

well


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

endowed


----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2006)

vagina


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

with


----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2006)

full


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2006)

breasts


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2006)

and


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2006)

pouting


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 20, 2006)

lips


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

mino!


----------



## BigDyl (May 20, 2006)

ate


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

well endowed vagina. 
okay i didn't see ate when i applauded.


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

It


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

tasted


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

like


----------



## DOMS (May 20, 2006)

bad tuna


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

and


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2006)

smelled


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

whythefuckarentthosemoving


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

she


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

asked


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

someare


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

shestated


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

it


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

was


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

obviously


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

driving


----------



## Spud (May 20, 2006)

gloating


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

her


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2006)

nuts


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 21, 2006)

Little Wing is going to tell her own story now -


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

is she the only one with brokedown smilies? is it an evil plot of rob's to get everyone to install the ironmag browser? is it the steady goddamned windows updating bs screwing things up? why only this forum?

story at 11.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Little Wing is going to tell her own story now -


 
if your rolleyes smilie was broken this story would be coming from you.  

*that little fucker doesn't work either:


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 21, 2006)

You have too much shit on your computer and it is stalling...

Aren't you running a celeron? or sempron?


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

sempron and i just reinstalled windows there is hardly anything on it. my hard drive is dying i'm buying a new one. 

if it fails again i'll download n run this

http://support.wdc.com/download/index.asp?cxml=n&pid=4&swid=3

maybe i'll run it anyway but i think it's just a matter of keeping it coasting till i get the new hd.

all the gifs i have work and it is only the im forum tho and only half of the smilies here don't work. like banned does but finger doesn't.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

i reallly think the windows updates are fucking screwing it up. i have no viruses or spyware.


----------



## Doublebase (May 21, 2006)

You really need to get some defense.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

i have zone alarm security suite. it's up to date and no other application has ever found it missed anything. if someone says oh this is better i ran za n then checked with the other which is has never been more effective.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

za security suite has anti virus and adware features.


----------



## Doublebase (May 21, 2006)

AVG control center.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i have zone alarm security suite. it's up to date and no other application has ever found it missed anything. if someone says oh this is better i ran za n then checked with the other which is has never been more effective.


Same


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

thing


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

happened


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

to


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

me


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

with


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

zonealarm


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

Just go into zonealarm and look for IM and  press allow smilies and other pop ups


----------



## Doublebase (May 21, 2006)

pu


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

its still the same. this is the only site i ever have trouble with.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

internet explorer, msn, firefox all did the same non active animation thing. i just installed opera and they work. go figure.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2006)

now i can't wait till shae gets back n bitches me out for hijacking her thread. she will be back but you can say hi to her on her myspace till then. you have to select send message unless you're a member.

http://www.myspace.com/shae_shae2005

she has had some very serious problems n would appreciate hearing from her friends here.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

I had to remove it and reinstall it to get it working.


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

now


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2006)

:d


----------



## Witmaster (May 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> now i can't wait till shae gets back n bitches me out for hijacking her thread. she will be back but you can say hi to her on her myspace till then. you have to select send message unless you're a member.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/shae_shae2005
> 
> she has had some very serious problems n would appreciate hearing from her friends here.


Ahhh thanks for the update.  I've been in in and out of the forum over the past few weeks but I wondered what happened to Shae.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2006)

I hope she pulls through.


----------

